# imprimante HP en wifi avec une livebox?...



## alexder666 (26 Mai 2009)

Bonjour je suis sous mac O.S X avec un mac book de 2007 en wifi avec une livebox mini toute neuve.
J'ai acheté ce week end une imprimante HP tout en un C6380.

Par USB tout marche niquel!

Mais je n'arrive pas à mettre l'imprimante en wifi avec la livebox et donc avec mon mac.

Tout d'abord l'imprimante ne voit pas ma LB. Même quand je la met en association.
Quand je rentre le nom de ma livebox et la clé wpadans l'imprimante, elle ne la trouve pas non plus. (par contre j'ai les livebox de tout l'immeuble XD)

J'ai lu des articles qui parlent d'adresse MAC, de SSID... mais je dois avouer que c'est du chinois pour moi!

Pourriez-vous m'aider? Je craque!!!!!!!!!!!!

Merci bcp 

AleXandra


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir, il y a quelque part un paramètre sur la LB pour la rendre visible ou pas. Il faut chercher, je n'ai pas de LiveBox sous la main.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Mai 2009)

Tu as essayé de la configurer d'abord en Ethernet (sil y a une prise Ethernet)...
En général il faut toujours passer par une configuration Ethenet.


----------



## alexder666 (26 Mai 2009)

nan j'ai pas fais par ethernet tu crois qu'il la reconnaitra après ça?
tu crois pas plutot que c'est ma livebox qui n'est pas configurer en routeur ou je sais pas trop quoi et qui se ferme comme une huitre quand mon imprimante se met en wifi et la cherche??.....


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Mai 2009)

Pour une imprimante, ce n'est pas forcément utile puisque il ne sera pas possible de paramètrer la LB depuis l'imprimante. Et il me semble bien que c'est même déconseillé sous peine de remettre l'imprimante aux réglages usine ensuite. Du moins, c'est ainsi sur ma 7180.


----------



## alexder666 (26 Mai 2009)

que dois-je faire alors???


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Mai 2009)

Chercher le paramètre "Masquer à la vue du réseau" sur la Live Box et t'assurer qu'il n'est pas coché.


----------



## alexder666 (26 Mai 2009)

bah y a rien de ça dans la configuration...
toi tu avais fait comment pour la tienne hyppo?


----------



## zebulon35 (26 Mai 2009)

est ce que le mac voit un nouveau réseau wifi chez toi, le réseau wifi de ton imprimante?

juste pour être sur que l'imprimante est correctement configurée...


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Mai 2009)

Si si, je viens de la vérifier sur le site d'Orange.
Je ne dispose pas de la mini LB ici alors c'est pas simple. 

Voilà, c'est sur cette page dans la zone "Connexion de l'équipement".


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Mai 2009)

zebulon35 a dit:


> est ce que le mac voit un nouveau réseau wifi chez toi, le réseau wifi de ton imprimante?
> 
> juste pour être sur que l'imprimante est correctement configurée...



Les imprimantes ont des routeurs wifi maintenant ?


----------



## zebulon35 (26 Mai 2009)

elle doit bien être capable de se signaler d'une façon ou d'une autre non?


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Mai 2009)

zebulon35 a dit:


> elle doit bien être capable de se signaler d'une façon ou d'une autre non?



Certes, mais il faut qu'un routeur lui donne une adresse IP ou bien qu'elle soit configurée avec une adresse fixe du range du routeur.

Mais étant donné que depuis son imprimante, il voit les autres réseaux WIFI et pas le sien, j'ai tendance à penser que le problème vient plutôt de la configuration de la LB.


----------



## zebulon35 (26 Mai 2009)

voir ici peut être chez HP:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=fr&cc=fr&product=3560280&rule=11322&lang=fr&

voir le guide utilisateur de 5,58M , section C : connection wifi avec un routeur sans fil


----------



## alexder666 (26 Mai 2009)

nan mon ordi ne voit pas l'imprimante.
je pense aussi que c'est la livebox, mais bon...
sinon nan dans les configuration de la livebox je vois pas du tout l'imprimante donc je peux pas voir ce qu'il me dit si c'est masqué ou pas...


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Mai 2009)

alexder666 a dit:


> nan mon ordi ne voit pas l'imprimante.
> je pense aussi que c'est la livebox, mais bon...
> sinon nan dans les configuration de la livebox je vois pas du tout l'imprimante donc je peux pas voir ce qu'il me dit si c'est masqué ou pas...



L'imprimante n'a rien à voir dans ce que je dis. C'est un  paramètre de sécurité de la LB. qui fait en sorte qu'un ordinateur non connu de la LB ne la voit pas (on parle d'un réseau privé).


----------



## alexder666 (26 Mai 2009)

ok excuse j'y comprends plus rien!
en gros la  LB ne voit pas l'imprimante et l'imprimante ne voit pas la LB!


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Mai 2009)

alexder666 a dit:


> ok excuse j'y comprends plus rien!
> en gros la  LB ne voit pas l'imprimante et l'imprimante ne voit pas la LB!



Plus exactement la LB se rend invisible de l'imprimante.
Tu n'as pas trouvé la page que j'ai montré plus haut sur le site d'administration de la LB ?


----------



## alexder666 (26 Mai 2009)

bah nan avec la mini y a pas tout ca!


----------



## zebulon35 (26 Mai 2009)

*suite du manuel:*

  Problème :  Après l&#8217;exécution de l&#8217; Assistant de con&#64257; guration sans &#64257; l  à partir du panneau de contrôle de l&#8217;imprimante HP tout-en-un, cette dernière ne parvient pas à se connecter au réseau. 
   Action : 

 Vous pouvez imprimer un rapport de diagnostic pour identi&#64257; er le problème. Exécutez le  
Test de réseau sans &#64257; l  
à partir du menu Réseau du panneau de commande de l&#8217;imprimante HP tout-en-un. 
Si vous avez saisi manuellement le nom de votre réseau (SSID) à l&#8217;aide de l&#8217; 
Assistant de con&#64257; guration sans &#64257; l , 
il se peut que vous ne l&#8217;ayez pas correctement saisi.  Exécutez de nouveau l&#8217; 
Assistant de con&#64257; guration sans &#64257; l , 
puis assurez-vous que vous avez saisi correctement le nom de réseau. 
Si vous utilisez le nom de réseau par défaut (SSID) fourni par le fabricant du routeur sans &#64257; l, votre imprimante 
HP tout-en-un peut tenter de se connecter à un autre routeur sans &#64257; l de votre voisinage qui utilise le même nom 
de réseau. Assurez-vous de saisir un nom de réseau unique. 
Le signal entre l&#8217;imprimante HP tout-en-un et votre routeur sans &#64257; l peut être faible. Essayez de rapprocher 
l&#8217;imprimante HP tout-en-un du routeur sans &#64257; l et évitez les obstacles tels que des murs ou des armoires en métal. 
D&#8217;autres périphériques peuvent également générer des interférences qui empêchent la connexion de 
l&#8217;imprimante HP tout-en-un. Tout périphérique utilisant une onde de 2,4 GHz peut générer des interférences 
(y compris les micro-ondes). Assurez-vous que ces périphériques ne fonctionnent pas lors de l&#8217;installation de 
l&#8217;imprimante HP tout-en-un. 
Le routeur sans &#64257; l peut nécessiter une réinitialisation. Éteignez votre routeur sans &#64257; l pendant 30 secondes, 
puis rallumez-le. Exécutez ensuite l&#8217; 
Assistant de con&#64257; guration sans &#64257; l  de votre imprimante HP tout-en-un. 


et çà?


----------



## alexder666 (26 Mai 2009)

tout ca c'est fait!
mais rien de nouveau!
ca change rien!!!!!!
et quand j'imprime les rapport tout les truc réseaux sont en echec ou non exectué...


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Mai 2009)

alexder666 a dit:


> bah nan avec la mini y a pas tout ca!



Je suis quasiment certain que si, il faut chercher sur la LB.

PS : as tu essayé de connecter ton imprimante à un des autres réseaux visibles.


----------



## alexder666 (27 Mai 2009)

ah mais moi aussi je suis sure que c'est la LB!

mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour qu'elle voit l'imprimante!
ou la rendre visible de l'imprimante!


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Mai 2009)

Je ne peux pas te faire un tuto avant le 11 ou 12 Juin quand je serais sur le site ou je dispose d'une mini LB.


----------



## Le docteur (27 Mai 2009)

alexder666 a dit:


> nan j'ai pas fais par ethernet tu crois qu'il la reconnaitra après ça?
> tu crois pas plutot que c'est ma livebox qui n'est pas configurer en routeur ou je sais pas trop quoi et qui se ferme comme une huitre quand mon imprimante se met en wifi et la cherche??.....


J'ai une HP Ethernet-Wifi (elle se branche en Ethernet sur la borne, mais elle peut accèder aux ordinateurs en WIFI.
Si on ne connecte pas l'ordinateur en Ethernet il ne peut pas reconnaître ensuite l'ordi en WIFI.
Théoriquement il faut installer la machine en Ethernet et ensuite seulement elle fonctionne en WIFI (du moins sous Windows, sur Mac je me demande si Bonjour peut s'en sortir tout seul mais par précaution j'ai fait comme sous Win).
Attention : la désinstallation du logiciel HP peut faire un truc assez flippant : ça fait sauter l'imprimante PDF de MacOSX. Il faut alors passer par une réinitialisation du système d'imprimante pour tout récupérer.


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Mai 2009)

Je ne suis jamais passé par l'Ethernet pour installer ma 7180, c'eut été impossible (pas de câble assez long).


----------



## r e m y (27 Mai 2009)

Pour ma HP 4580 (WiFi) j'ai fait la première config via usb et ensuite j'ai viré le cable usb pour un accès WiFi seulement.

Aucun souci avec ma borne Airport.

Là je ne comprends pas pourquoi l'imprimante ne "voit" pas la LiveBox


----------



## dathis (27 Mai 2009)

Tu devrais faire un essais sans clé WEP et encore moins WPA.
la LB est une horreur en Wifi, en clientéle je préfére installer une AP ou bien meme un routeur externe pour régler tout ces problémes. Tu gagneras ton temps ainsi que la porté qui est ridicule sur la LB.


----------



## alexder666 (27 Mai 2009)

dathis qu'est ce que tu conseillerai d'acheter du coup?
un routeur?
t'as une ref?
merci


----------



## alexder666 (3 Juin 2009)

bon bah jsuis toujours en galere avec mon imprimante... quelqu'un aurait eu une idée de génie?....
sinon hyppo si ton histoire de tuto mi-juin tien toujours jsuis HYPER preneuse


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Juin 2009)

Ma mini LB se trouve dans le Var, je n'y serais que dans un bonne semaine.
C'est simplement pour te permettre de vérifier que la LB n'est pas en réseau privé.

PS la capture d'écran que j'ai montré plus haut montre bien la page d'administration de la mini LB ou ce trouve ce paramètre.
Tu te connectes bien à ta LB en tant qu'administratrice ?


----------



## zebulon35 (4 Juin 2009)

autre solution:

pour pouvoir imprimer (avec imprimante non wifi) avec mon macbook et mon imac, j'ai relié mon imprimante sur une borne airport express (paramétrage: se joindre au réseau existant de la livebox ) et tout fonctionne nickel 

explication plus détaillé si nécessaire (utilitaire airport fait çà bien   )


----------



## alexder666 (11 Juin 2009)

zebulon35 a dit:


> autre solution:
> 
> pour pouvoir imprimer (avec imprimante non wifi) avec mon macbook et mon imac, j'ai relié mon imprimante sur une borne airport express (paramétrage: se joindre au réseau existant de la livebox ) et tout fonctionne nickel
> 
> explication plus détaillé si nécessaire (utilitaire airport fait çà bien   )




bah je veux bien que tu m'explique si ca te derange pas...
vu que je desespere de pouvoir un jour la mettre en wifi (et d'avoir dépensé autant pour ça...)
je veux bien connaitre ta technique avec l'airport.
merciiiiiii ^^


----------



## moxy (11 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai un MACINTEL en WIFI pour l'internet à partir d'une LIVEBOX.
J'ai acheté une imprimante HP C4580 que je n'arrive pas à installer en WIFI avec mon MAC.
Voici le message que j'ai suite à la tentative de mise en WIFI :
"Votre périphérique a été correctement associé à votre LIVEBOX xxx.
adresse IP : échec de la récupération IP
maque s/réseau :           idem
passerelle par défaut :    idem
serveur DNS préféré :     idem
serveur DNS auxiliaire :  idem

PS : livebox : DHCP activé
       Macintel : DHCP activé

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ? Je suis largué !!!
merci


----------



## zebulon35 (12 Juin 2009)

alexder666 a dit:


> bah je veux bien que tu m'explique si ca te derange pas...
> vu que je desespere de pouvoir un jour la mettre en wifi (et d'avoir dépensé autant pour ça...)
> je veux bien connaitre ta technique avec l'airport.
> merciiiiiii ^^



ok je prépare les explications


----------



## Nitiel (12 Juin 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Les imprimantes ont des routeurs wifi maintenant ?



Mon imprimante Epson Stylus Office BX600FW, a deux modes réseaux, un mode ad hoc, elle crée elle-même le réseau wifi sécurisé ou pas et elle reconnu comme un appareille wifi par mon mac.

Alors qu'avec le mode infrastructure, il faut la connecter a laide d'un câble Ethernet a un routeur, la livebox ou l'AirPort extreme marche super bien, et là le routeur fourni les trucs réseaux (IP...) et elle marche sur la connections wifi de celui-ci.

J'ai installé le cd epson et suivez la procédure pour l'installer.

Peut-être devrez-vous faire pareille avec vos HP ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juin 2009)

J'ai une Canon wi-fi (MP600R) et une Livebox. Et je n'ai jamais réussi à connecter mon imprimante en wi-fi.

Comme déjà dit plusieurs fois ici, les Livebox sont de vraies plaies pour l'établissement de connexions wi-fi.


----------



## moxy (13 Juin 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Mon imprimante Epson Stylus Office BX600FW, a deux modes réseaux, un mode ad hoc, elle crée elle-même le réseau wifi sécurisé ou pas et elle reconnu comme un appareille wifi par mon mac.
> 
> Alors qu'avec le mode infrastructure, il faut la connecter a laide d'un câble Ethernet a un routeur, la livebox ou l'AirPort extreme marche super bien, et là le routeur fourni les trucs réseaux (IP...) et elle marche sur la connections wifi de celui-ci.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
connecter l'imprimante a l'aide d'1 câble éthernet ? pouvez-vous détailler ?
Merci.


----------



## alexder666 (15 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai une Canon wi-fi (MP600R) et une Livebox. Et je n'ai jamais réussi à connecter mon imprimante en wi-fi.
> 
> Comme déjà dit plusieurs fois ici, les Livebox sont de vraies plaies pour l'établissement de connexions wi-fi.




tout a fait, une vraie grosse galère!


----------



## zebulon35 (16 Juin 2009)

zebulon35 a dit:


> ok je prépare les explications



désolé pour le retard  

pour connecter une imprimante au réseau wifi de la livebox, j'ai utilisé une borne airport express.

on utilise "utilitaire airport" qui se trouve dans le dossier application>utilitaires

1- connecter la borne airport au secteur, le cordon usb de votre imprimante sur la borne airport et mettre sous tension l'imprimante (installer les driver de l'imprimante avant si nécessaire )
2- attendre qq minutes et lancer  utilitaire airport
3- il va détecter la borne airport et proposer de la paramétrer
4- choisir "accéder à un réseau sans fil": choisir la livebox, il va donc vous demander la clé wap de la livebox (faire un copier coller de la clé à partir de l'interface web de la livebox ://192. etc etc : moins de risque d'erreur)

à partir de là, le réseau de la borne airport est confondu avec celui de la livebox.

5-aller ensuite dans préférences systèmes et imprimantes
6-ajouter une imprimante: le mac va détecter celle qui est connectée à la borne airport, donner lui un nom (chez moi c'est canon ip 4200 wifi ) et c'est tout

l'imprimante est disponible pour toute la maison


----------



## alexder666 (17 Juin 2009)

zebulon35 a dit:


> désolé pour le retard
> 
> pour connecter une imprimante au réseau wifi de la livebox, j'ai utilisé une borne airport express.
> 
> ...



MERCIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII zebulon35 c'est vraiment gentil je vais tester ça


----------



## jebmac (20 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Moi j'ai une Canon et je reconnais que ca n'a pas été simple . Mais maintenant ca fonctionne pil poil avec les deux ordinateurs de la maison.
Sur ma LB, j'ai un petit bouton au dos qu'il faut presser chaque fois que je veux connecter pour la première fois une périphérique.
As tu déjà connecter des périph Wifi sur ta LB ? As tu ce petit bouton ?

jeb


----------



## moxy (21 Juin 2009)

moxy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un MACINTEL en WIFI pour l'internet à partir d'une LIVEBOX.
> J'ai acheté une imprimante HP C4580 que je n'arrive pas à installer en WIFI avec mon MAC.
> Voici le message que j'ai suite à la tentative de mise en WIFI :
> ...



Bonjour,
Après plusieurs jours de galères j'ai réussi à connecter en WIFI cette satanée imprimante.
Merci à ceux qui m'ont donné de précieux conseils.
Bonne journée.


----------



## zebulon35 (21 Juin 2009)

moxy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Après plusieurs jours de galères j'ai réussi à connecter en WIFI cette satanée imprimante.
> Merci à ceux qui m'ont donné de précieux conseils.
> Bonne journée.



ce serait bien d'expliquer comment tu as fait
çà aiderait les autres qui galèrent 

merci


----------



## alexder666 (1 Juillet 2009)

moxy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Après plusieurs jours de galères j'ai réussi à connecter en WIFI cette satanée imprimante.
> Merci à ceux qui m'ont donné de précieux conseils.
> Bonne journée.



 oui effectivement moi j'galere toujours is tu pouvais m'expliquer ce que tu as fait je suis pas contre


----------



## Damze (6 Juillet 2009)

Pareil pour moi, j'y arrive pas du tout avec mon HP C5100 en ethernet sur la livebox


----------

